# Just bought a Betta Fish!



## lara121 (Jan 7, 2011)

So I just bought a Betta fish, because i wanted a little friend to hang out with in my mini apartment, and i figured a mini fish would be perfect. I did alot of reading on this website and it looks like there is very interesting people who know alot about bettas ( ME on the other hand, not so much). So this is just a cheap 6$ betta, nothing fancy, no crown no all that fancy stuff. The reason i picked this guy over all the rest of them, is because his fins look really different compared to what they had there and he was cutest. I am still picking a name. I have him in a 1.5 Gallon Tank, Which is big enough FOR NOW, untill i find something more suitable. I used to own a betta who was in a 10 Gallon Tank, and he lived very long and grew very big but that tank is miles away at my mothers house. So please dont hate on me!!! I have a question though, Since i brough him home and put him in the tank, he keeps darting from the ground to the top as if he is trying to JUMP OUT. :S Is this normal when they are first put into a new environment? I have a filter in the tank and it appears to have a slight current on one side of the tank, could he be rushing because he doesnt like the water movement?
I am still learning and i have many questions so i can make this guys life comfortable!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

A 1 gallon tank is fine as long as you keep up with water changes. 
Welcome to the wonderful world of bettas!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Welcome lara! I hope your little guy does well...the fact that youre reading up on stuff before you go crazy with him pretty much ensures that hes gonna be a happy fish! Will you post pics?

sorry i didnt answer your questions, I dont quite feel qualified just yet >.<


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

$6 for a betta? o.0 the pet store i get mine from charges around that much for Crowntails, if they even mark them as CTs(which they haven't been doing). i'd love to see pics of him!

he's probably just happily darting about, stretching his fins! some bettas do that after being moved from a small container, like a cup or bowl, to a larger than than they're used to. my female crowntail had this cute thing where she'd wiggle-swim up to the top right corner, then just glide down to the bottom left corner, and she repeated that for almost an hour! she was moved from a half-gallon bowl, to a 2 gallon Kritter Keeper.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah...I got Marbles from Pet World...he was only $4.76 i think? and hes a CT


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, he's probably just excited about his new home. He should settle in fairly soon and make his first bubblenest!

By the way, thank you so much for researching and caring.


----------



## lara121 (Jan 7, 2011)

I will take some photos now, and post them momentarily. He appears to be much more comfortable and interacting with me already!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

YAY! I love when they interact...so cute! Cant wait for pics!


----------



## lara121 (Jan 7, 2011)

I must say he is difficult to capture a good picture of  excuse the flash, but this is as good as i could get! They are a tad bit blurry but he was interacting with me. Look at his Fins, do they look healthy to you? They were way different than all the rest of the bettas at the store ( mind you there were only like 8 to choose from).


----------



## lara121 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## lara121 (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone have an idea for a name? I was thinking Calcifer.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

looks like a crowntail to me, but i could be wrong. he's a neat little guy!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He's not a CT. He looks like he COULD be a mix between a CT and a VT though.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

lara121 said:


> Anyone have an idea for a name? I was thinking Calcifer.


Like the Fire Demon from Howls Moving Castle? X3

Couple of thoughts... 
You say you don't think he likes the filter current. Just use a sponge (Make sure it doesn't say NOT FOR AQUARIUM USE!) and just rubberband it around the filter outflow. And just adjust it now and then till you feel he's most pleased with it. 

What Temp is your tank? They need to be between 75-80F... You may know that but eh... doesn't hurt to write it. 

He's cute.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

hes a pretty boy! and i love Calcifer! (The name and the character both)


----------



## lara121 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes the fire demon from howls moving castle, pretty much one of my favorite movies.  Thanks you guys and it looks like the tank is sitting at......70F. I cant make it much warmer, but hes moving around just fine. He is really active. More active than i expected, especially considering the store got there shipment in today too, so he has moved ALOT today.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

i love HMC =D

and awesome...glad hes a happy boy so far =D


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Heh heh... that's a neat tank. Calcifer is a cool name, and unusual too!


----------

